

The Little Book on CoffeeScript - maccman
http://arcturo.github.com/library/coffeescript?

======
jjm
Correct link: <http://arcturo.com/library/coffeescript/>

~~~
petercooper
I think this was to get it on HN again. It was already on with that URL at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2653594> :-) I've seen this tactic used a
lot lately and it's a natural response to HN having a time-diverse audience
and no mechanism to prevent dupe posts.

All that aside, it's a good little introduction to CoffeeScript and works well
alongside Burnham's CoffeeScript book published by the Prags.

------
heyrhett
It should be a coffeetable book that folds into a coffee table.

